# iPods



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

*iPods*


View Advert


Anyone got any old iPods kicking around? Make for quite good tinkering projects. Pretty much all models can be worked on so not too picky

Many thanks




*Advertiser*




Thomasr



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

